# Got Boat



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

I am an avid bowhunter that would love to go bowfishing. I don't know if my boat is to big (24ft center console with trolling motor), but if any of you experienced bowfishers want to go here around Houston, I'll pick up the tab.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Hell I wish I had a 24' bowfishing boat. I might be big for river fishing, but I've seen many nights on the water wishing I had a bigger boat.


----------

